# What is my bodyfat? im 5'11 and 77kg, pics included



## j1mmytt (Jan 12, 2011)

Hi everyone im relatively new here, so here are a couple pics of myself and i have always wondered where abouts my bf levels are, let me make a guess at 14%? bare in mind i am tensing my abs.

like i said in the title im 5'11 and 77kg.

i can pinch about a cm on my belly when standing and same with back of my arms, biceps have almost zero fat, front delts +top of chest always stay very lean.

what we recon?



















be nice!


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

haha, you look like hilly! (another member).

BF (10-12%)


----------



## aka (Jun 25, 2010)

12/14%


----------



## austin84 (Nov 18, 2010)

you or the lil man on the sofa!?


----------



## 2004mark (Oct 26, 2013)

11-12% maybe


----------



## j1mmytt (Jan 12, 2011)

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> haha, you look like hilly! (another member).
> 
> BF (10-12%)


Hilly? he must be good looking then eh.



austin84 said:


> you or the lil man on the sofa!?


hah thats no lil man thats our little lulu pug shes lovely.


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

Couldn't tell you a number, don't use it myself and pretty meaningless in the real world, not to mention impossible to pin accurately even with the best equipment.

But mate, you look very good :thumbup1:


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

j1mmytt said:


> Hilly? he must be good looking then eh.


He dont struggle with the ladies mate.


----------



## j1mmytt (Jan 12, 2011)

rs007 said:


> Couldn't tell you a number, don't use it myself and pretty meaningless in the real world, not to mention impossible to pin accurately even with the best equipment.
> 
> But mate, you look very good :thumbup1:


If thats you in your sig, i salute you..... and thanks for the comment you made my day 

Im currently on a keto to loose some body fat, as much as possible, i just started training again since i lost my job, so i have plenty of time but not enough £££ unfortunately. Im a trained chef so cooking for this diet is fun and easy as i have lots of time on my hands. Today i have made burgers and stored them in the freezer and a cream mushroom and bacon source and thats in the fridge, high in fat


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

j1mmytt said:


> If thats you in your sig, i salute you..... and thanks for the comment you made my day
> 
> Im currently on a keto to loose some body fat, as much as possible, i just started training again since i lost my job, so i have plenty of time but not enough £££ unfortunately. Im a trained chef so cooking for this diet is fun and easy as i have lots of time on my hands. Today i have made burgers and stored them in the freezer and a cream mushroom and bacon source and thats in the fridge, high in fat


Nah not me on my sig, but shhhhhh don't tell anyone cos' everyone here thinks it is me :lol:

A trained chef you say??? Superb - get in that recipe section and get putting some up!!!!



Can totally sympathise with the £ situ mate, luckily I am still working but honestly think I'd be better off on benefits sometimes.


----------



## j1mmytt (Jan 12, 2011)

rs007 said:


> Nah not me on my sig, but shhhhhh don't tell anyone cos' everyone here thinks it is me :lol:
> 
> A trained chef you say??? Superb - get in that recipe section and get putting some up!!!!
> 
> ...


I cant bring myself to start taking benefits, would be embarrasing, yeah il have to check out the recipe section. This source i made is the bollox i cooked some chicken in it then removed the chicken and poured some of the source on top il use it again 2mow  oh it had some lactose free cheese in there too,my tummys a bit funny with the ol lactose.


----------



## bigacb (Nov 13, 2007)

j1mmytt said:


> I cant bring myself to start taking benefits, would be embarrasing, yeah il have to check out the recipe section. This source i made is the bollox i cooked some chicken in it then removed the chicken and poured some of the source on top il use it again 2mow  *oh it had some lactose free cheese in there too,my tummys a bit funny with the ol lactose.*


Similar to Hilly hmmm...


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

bigacb said:


> Similar to Hilly hmmm...


haha, i think its him posting old pics as he's put on the chub on his bulk. He just wants to be loved.


----------



## j1mmytt (Jan 12, 2011)

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> haha, i think its him posting old pics as he's put on the chub on his bulk. He just wants to be loved.


hah, maybe 

naaaa ive just had a look at his profile, couldnt find many pics but id say i was better looking minus the beard......


----------



## BillC (Jun 11, 2009)

You seem quite big for 77kgs so either your scales are broke or you've got no wheels. Impressive non the less though:thumbup1:


----------



## j1mmytt (Jan 12, 2011)

yeah i know, everyone seems suprised when i share my weight with them, my legs are athletic but far from being where i want them, skinny calves though.


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

j1mmytt said:


> yeah i know, everyone seems suprised when i share my weight with them, my legs are athletic but far from being where i want them, skinny calves though.


Strange, you might have low bone density too.


----------



## j1mmytt (Jan 12, 2011)

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> Strange, you might have low bone density too.


only have a 40inch chest and a 32 inch waist. arms are 16inch tensed.


----------



## hamsternuts (Feb 8, 2009)

say about 30% bf, looking good though mate.


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

j1mmytt said:


> only have a 40inch chest and a 32 inch waist. arms are 16inch tensed.


strange, looks bigger. But then, must be the low bf. Good Work!


----------



## j1mmytt (Jan 12, 2011)

and this was my condition in late november. yuck.........


----------



## Bulkamania (Feb 16, 2009)

I'd say 10-12% mate. Definitely not 14


----------

